# Rate jawline from front



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

are my zygos OP? or is a good cranial bone distribution


----------



## Deleted member 17344 (Mar 3, 2022)

Chad


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

CurrycelManlet said:


> Chad


I'm manlet at 6`1


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 3, 2022)

Defiantsoul?


----------



## currylightskin (Mar 3, 2022)

Gtfo outta here bro. You're a chad


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Defiantsoul?


No


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> I'm manlet at 6`1


Not manlet just very short


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not manlet just very short


Time to visit Gandy. or get taller lifts


----------



## Deleted member 17344 (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> I'm manlet at 6`1


No such thing as manlet at 6’1


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

CurrycelManlet said:


> No such thing as manlet at 6’1


A man is over 6`3


----------



## chigoha (Mar 3, 2022)

DUDE 

GTFO OF THIS FORUM *ASAP !!!!!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 17344 (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> A man is over 6`3


Nah a man is 6’0+


----------



## alriodai (Mar 3, 2022)

how old?


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

alriodai said:


> how old?


old. 27 now. pics are maybe a few years back.


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Mar 3, 2022)

Giga Chad


----------



## alriodai (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> old. 27 now. pics are maybe a few years back.


u look same now? if yes you good, 

i think you aged bad and trying to get validation from this website now

post ur now pics, but if they look the same ur legit chadlite/Chad


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Mar 3, 2022)

pls don't tell me ur incel


----------



## Bonez (Mar 3, 2022)

Chad


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 3, 2022)

I thought you were going to look more like your avi


----------



## Hueless (Mar 3, 2022)

chigoha said:


> DUDE
> 
> GTFO OF THIS FORUM *ASAP !!!!!!!*


Hes a lookism old timer


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Hes a lookism old timer


Even a sluthate old timer. 'so i'm old AF. Retirement is around the corner


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Adamantium said:


> I thought you were going to look more like your avi


That is a pic of me when i was on MT2 and ultrabulk


----------



## Kroker (Mar 3, 2022)

Any methods to improve your bone structure and density? @Tom Jones


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

alriodai said:


> u look same now? if yes you good,
> 
> i think you aged bad and trying to get validation from this website now
> 
> post ur now pics, but if they look the same ur legit chadlite/Chad


yeah just fatter. Some people are stunned when i tell them my age. I'm drunk AF aTM. and my eyes are more droopy than a 102 year old womans tits. Also I'm in a competition with a friend in who can reach 100 kg first. I'm at 97 kg now


----------



## cardiologist (Mar 3, 2022)

PSL 5-6. GL as fuck IRL


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> pls don't tell me ur incel


No. i always thought i was ugly ugly bacease of my nose, but women approached me and I engaged in sexual intercourse. The thing that made it concrete was when I was 18 and approached by a married slut and banged her. After that I knew were I stood on the sexual hierarchy


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> yeah just fatter. Some people are stunned when i tell them my age. I'm drunk AF aTM. and my eyes are more droopy than a 102 year old womans tits. Also I'm in a competition with a friend in who can reach 100 kg first. I'm at 97 kg now


Will post pics when i sober


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Any methods to improve your bone structure and density? @Tom Jones


Chewing is the only thing really. Also "mewing" in the sense that you keep proper togue posture. 

i might make a thread some day about growing bone (injections required) but that is reserved for the truly dedicated


----------



## Kroker (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Chewing is the only thing really. Also "mewing" in the sense that you keep proper togue posture.
> 
> i might make a thread some day about growing bone (injections required) but that is reserved for the truly dedicated


Why don't you do it in your freetime? 

I mean there are plenty of users here will be thankful for such thread. Consider this


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Why don't you do it in your freetime?
> 
> I mean there are plenty of users here will be thankful for such thread. Consider this


Yeah ill make it soon. It's not my research entirely. so i need to surf through all my hard drives for some of the info


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Even a sluthate old timer. 'so i'm old AF. Retirement is around the corner


surgery or natural?


----------



## Kroker (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Yeah ill make it soon. It's not my research entirely. so i need to surf through all my hard drives for some of the info


That would be great 

Tho it did help you right? improved your already good bone structure?


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Kroker said:


> That would be great
> 
> Tho it did help you right? improved your already good bone structure?


I think chewing did. I never used the things I talk about but I have a BA in biochem and a MA in Neurosci, so I'm no stranger to science. This method is also only if you are older than maybe 17-18 or if your parents utter subhuman. So it will come with a preface of warning


----------



## .👽. (Mar 3, 2022)

whats your laycount and dicksize?


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> i might make a thread some day about growing bone (injections required) but that is reserved for the truly dedicated


what injections of what are u referring to? mind talking in pms?


----------



## NoPainNoChick (Mar 3, 2022)

Fucking Chad. Perfect hairline, perfect chin, perfect jaw, perfect mouth, perfect cheekbones, perfect eyebrows, perfect skin... Why do I even bother?


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Mar 3, 2022)

damn he mogs amnesia to dirt


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> A man is over 6`3


stop this dogshit 5'11 is good enough for all intents and purposes


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

.👽. said:


> whats your laycount and dicksize?


somehwere beetween 90 and 110. Its 16,5 cm long and about 13,5 cm girth so im a dicklet. girth is decent tho


----------



## .👽. (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> somehwere beetween 90 and 110. Its 16,5 cm long and about 13,5 cm girth so im a dicklet. girth is decent tho


fuck man u mog me in every fucking category how can i cope


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> what injections of what are u referring to? mind talking in pms?


Ill make a thread soon. I need to find go over the info again, before I post here. And we are talking various growth factors, T,. But sure PM if have a question. I just don't wanna post something that's BS


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> surgery or natural?


Natural


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Beides the good bone structure , you were blessed with lean face genetics , otherwise you would end up like bloated bone moggers like overeem or brock lesnar , cain Velasquez
Very lucky op


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> stop this dogshit 5'11 is good enough for all intents and purposes


5`11,5 is average in my country tho. but yeah if you have face 5`11 is enough


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Natural


routine?


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> routine?


Nothing really. i just chewed alot of rare meat because I prefer it that way. after I discovered PSL I also chewed a lot of gum. And I always "mewed"(tongue posture) unintentionally.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Nothing really. i just chewed alot of rare meat because I prefer it that way. after I discovered PSL I also chewed a lot of gum. And I always "mewed"(tongue posture) unintentionally.


over for me then. were you always like that or have you ascended?


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> over for me then. were you always like that or have you ascended?


Well i was always okay robust. But as i got older I lost the fat in my face,, so I project my bones more now. I looked very soft until I was 17


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> 5`11,5 is average in my country tho. but yeah if you have face 5`11 is enough


and if you don't nothing is


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Well i was always okay robust. But as i got older I lost the fat in my face,, so I project my bones more now. I looked very soft until I was 17


and my cheekbones grew a bit beetwenn 18-21, which I think is significant. the rest of my skull too but I didn't measure it


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Well i was always okay robust. But as i got older I lost the fat in my face,, so I project my bones more now. I looked very soft until I was 17


yeah same. i hope i get more, i am still 17.


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> yeah same. i hope i get more, i am still 17.


Refer to my prevois edited posted. My Bixygo width grew 5-6 mm between age 18-21. but I was a late bloomer


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Refer to my prevois edited posted. My Bixygo width grew 5-6 mm between age 18-21. but I was a late bloomer


yeah i checked my photo from march 2021. i was a literal truecel at 16.

you talked about injections. did you took roids?

how old are you btw?


----------



## buflek (Mar 3, 2022)

mogs me


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Any methods to improve your bone structure and density? @Tom Jones





Tom Jones said:


> Chewing is the only thing really. Also "mewing" in the sense that you keep proper togue posture.
> 
> i might make a thread some day about growing bone (injections required) but that is reserved for the truly dedicated


This shit is very legit. I know two friend, they always chew gum. Both of their facial bones are very very defined. Depends on your age too but you can still make decent gains if you are under 20.

Chew hard gums for like 2-3 hours. Not soft. You will understand the difference. Its literally implementation of wolf's law. Your facial bones are under pressure when you chew. Chew harder to make the pressure greater.


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> This shit is very legit. I know two friend, they always chew gum. Both of their facial bones are very very defined. Depends on your age too but you can still make decent gains if you are under 20.
> 
> Focus on *hypertrophy *more.


Bite force is strongly correlated with ramus height aand gonial angle. There have been plenty of studies on this. But it is a chicken or egg debate. Personally I'm convinced that the variation in appearance has a lot to do with masticatory muscles. Think of any other mammal and you wont find such differences like you do with homo sapiens


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> View attachment 1573942
> 
> 
> View attachment 1573944
> ...


Need to see your side profile to see if you have good cranial development.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Bite force is strongly correlated with ramus height aand gonial angle. There have been plenty of studies on this. But it is a chicken or egg debate. Personally I'm convinced that the variation in appearance has a lot to do with masticatory muscles. Think of any other mammal and you wont find such differences like you do with homo sapiens


i dont know much about homo thing but i literally feel pain on my cheekbones after chewing for 2 hours.


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Need to see your side profile to see if you have good cranial development.


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i dont know much about homo thing but i literally feel pain on my cheekbones after chewing for 2 hours.


Just bonesmash , I mean it fr


----------



## Kroker (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> This shit is very legit. I know two friend, they always chew gum. Both of their facial bones are very very defined. Depends on your age too but you can still make decent gains if you are under 20.
> 
> Chew hard gums for like 2-3 hours. Not soft. You will understand the difference. Its literally implementation of wolf's law. Your facial bones are under pressure when you chew. Chew harder to make the pressure greater.


I've read chewing more than 15 mints will bloat your face...


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i dont know much about homo thing but i literally feel pain on my cheekbones after chewing for 2 hours.


Lmaooooooo you owe me a new computer. spat out my drink with that Homo comment


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> View attachment 1574262


Not a side profile jfl what is that pic. A true 90 degree side profile taken from the side of your face with your head in neutral posture. If you're insecure about it then something must be wrong.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Just bonesmash , I mean it fr


yeah but this shit is still legit and my face is still growing so i dont want to fuck it up with any asymterry. 

But i smash my brow ridge.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Kroker said:


> I've read chewing more than 15 mints will bloat your face...


keep your mouth closed = 0 bloat


----------



## Kroker (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> keep your mouth closed = 0 bloat


Do you chew on one side at time? or on both sides simultaneously? @Tom Jones


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Do you chew on one side at time? or on both sides simultaneously? @Tom Jones


chewing is tiring for my tongue cause i actively move the gum with my tongue. Yes i chew on both sides and i suggest you to do so.


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Not a side profile jfl what is that pic. A true 90 degree side profile taken from the side of your face with your head in neutral posture. If you're insecure about it then something must be wrong.


Lol when i posted a 90 degree photo i was told this is how I should do it


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> yeah but this shit is still legit and my face is still growing so i dont want to fuck it up with any asymterry.
> 
> But i smash my brow ridge.


If you have money inject IGF-1 in mandible for e.g


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Lol when i posted a 90 degree photo i was told this is how I should do it


Bro don't listen to him , he's an actual confirmed retard


----------



## Kroker (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> chewing is tiring for my tongue cause i actively move the gum with my tongue. Yes i chew on both sides and i suggest you to do so.


whats your gonions type? inward - neutral - outward ?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Lol when i posted a 90 degree photo i was told this is how I should do it


Show me the 90 degree photo. What kind of autist would tell you to bend over and tilt your neck up for maximum soft tissue support and hyoid stretching. Gigafrauding.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Bro don't listen to him , he's an actual confirmed retard


"If you have money inject IGF-1 in mandible for e.g"


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Show me the 90 degree photo. What kind of autist would tell you to bend over and tilt your neck up for maximum soft tissue support and hyoid stretching. Gigafrauding.


It was a candid tho. Ill post a "proper" pic


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> If you have money inject IGF-1 in mandible for e.g


What is e.g? Also i am poor sir. I am trying to boost it with dairy products.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Kroker said:


> whats your gonions type? inward - neutral - outward ?


can you post an example?


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> What is e.g? Also i am poor sir. I am trying to boost it with dairy products.


E.g means "exempli gratia" and means "for the sake of example" 
1mcg of IGF-1 would run you 100$ and last maybe 2 weeks


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> E.g means "exempli gratia" and means "for the sake of example"
> 1mcg of IGF-1 would run you 100$ and last maybe 2 weeks


sir i live in third world. But i will inject tren when i go to the gym.


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> sir i live in third world. But i will inject tren when i go to the gym.


Yeah expensive shit , I will run it for 1-2 months and inject in chin/mandible to see if makes any difference , and I'll post my results


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah expensive shit , I will run it for 1-2 months and inject in chin/mandible to see if makes any difference , and I'll post my results


i hope it works for you. Does where you inject affect it?


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i hope it works for you. Does where you inject affect it?


Actually yes , there were some studies showing considerable correlation between the place kf injection and growth difference


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3963179/&ved=2ahUKEwjqt6X88qr2AhUlSvEDHd9LDscQFnoECA4QAQ&usg=AOvVaw32DcVKRczafH6bJ4Dd4ZRT


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Actually yes , there were some studies showing considerable correlation between the place kf injection and growth difference
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3963179/&ved=2ahUKEwjqt6X88qr2AhUlSvEDHd9LDscQFnoECA4QAQ&usg=AOvVaw32DcVKRczafH6bJ4Dd4ZRT


should i inject the tren from chin


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Not a side profile jfl what is that pic. A true 90 degree side profile taken from the side of your face with your head in neutral posture. If you're insecure about it then something must be wrong.


is this 90 degrees to you? And im probably 20 kg heavier at this point than in the other pics and got some dip under my lip


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> is this 90 degrees to you? And im probably 20 kg heavier at this point than in the other pics and got some dip under my lip
> 
> View attachment 1574348


Yeah , you gained submental fat and around gonions but your projection and forward growth is the same


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> should i inject the tren from chin


No , stick to normie tren injection guide


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> is this 90 degrees to you? And im probably 20 kg heavier at this point than in the other pics and got some dip under my lip
> 
> View attachment 1574348


Looks good enough. Not perfectly ideal but still forward grown.


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah , you gained submental fat and around gonions but your projection and forward growth is the same


Yeah 20 kg can make quite a difference. Stupid bet I got into. only over a beer


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Looks good enough. Not perfectly ideal but still forward grown.


Yeah i know. My profile is my weak point, especially nose. Also I'm fat AF now, just need to gain 3 kg then ill lean out


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

.👽. said:


> fuck man u mog me in every fucking category how can i cope


you are 5 cm taller.i wish i was 6`3


----------



## .👽. (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> you are 5 cm taller.i wish i was 6`3


height is irrelevant in 2022


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

.👽. said:


> height is irrelevant in 2022


Yeah i once stated that the perfect height for man was 192 cm to a group of girls. they responded "yeah but that is just because you are that tall" women possess no spatial awareness. its both sad and funny


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

What's your chin height ?


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> What's your chin height ?


From teeth to menton bone? 53 mm with calipers. including soft tissue quite under a bit more at the moment


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> From teeth to menton bone? 53 mm with calipers. including soft tissue quite under a bit more at the moment


From the middle of the lips to the bottom point of the chin
You definitely have a longer chin than me , but imo our shape looks somewhat similar


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> From the middle of the lips to the bottom point of the chin
> You definitely have a longer chin than me , but imo our shape looks somewhat similar


In a. relaxed position its about 60 mm. from bottom of nose to chinn I get 85 mm. dunno exactly how to account for soft tissue so its a + -a few mils.


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> In a. relaxed position its about 60 mm. from bottom of nose to chinn I get 85 mm. dunno exactly how to account for soft tissue so its a + -a few mils.


6 cm ? Damn bro you mogg me brutally


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 3, 2022)

Another forum Chad


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Chad1212 said:


> Another forum Chad


Of course


----------



## Korea (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> 6 cm ? Damn bro you mogg me brutally


Bro what's yours lol?


----------



## boohooga (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> E.g means "exempli gratia" and means "for the sake of example"
> 1mcg of IGF-1 would run you 100$ and last maybe 2 weeks


lol where r u getting ur igf, many say there's no legit igf on the market


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> 6 cm ? Damn bro you mogg me brutally


Yeah well im also 185 cm with decent robustness. I don't have a 170 mm bizygo width like some one here claim


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> Bro what's yours lol?


Let me see .... I got 4.3 cm like this , average but looks short on me somehow


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Yeah well im also 185 cm with decent robustness. I don't have a 170 mm bizygo width like some one here claim


I never claimed 17 cm bizygo , although I have a very wide face , 17cm is like 99.99999% tier


----------



## Korea (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Let me see .... I got 4.3 cm like this , average but looks short on me somehow
> View attachment 1574485


That really is brutal as fuck.....Maybe you really do have a short chin?

I'm at 56.4mm from mid lip to chin.


----------



## Korea (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> I never claimed 17 cm bizygo , although I have a very wide face , 17cm is like 99.99999% tier


At 17cm you would look so retarded.

Like that OBO patient.


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Let me see .... I got 4.3 cm like this , average but looks short on me somehow
> View attachment 1574485


Probably because your cheekbones are wider than a boeing 747.


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> That really is brutal as fuck.....Maybe you really do have a short chin?
> 
> I'm at 56.4mm from mid lip to chin.


Yeah , I have to horizontal mandible (gonial angle) , biggest chin moggers are people with some downward growth and + the chin size


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> Probably because your cheekbones are wider than a boeing 747.


Idk take a look , no lens distortion , can they influence my chin appearance ?


----------



## Korea (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah , I have to horizontal mandible (gonial angle) , biggest chin moggers are people with some downward growth and + the chin size


Yea bro, get ur gonial angle fixed.

Your life depends on it lol.


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> I never claimed 17 cm bizygo , although I have a very wide face , 17cm is like 99.99999% tier


No i wasnt talking about you man. Some people just claim ridiculous things


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> At 17cm you would look so retarded.
> 
> Like that OBO patient.


Wait , I'll show you how I would look like


----------



## Korea (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Wait , I'll show you how I would look like
> View attachment 1574495


Herobrinemaxxed.

Looks Good.


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Wait , I'll show you how I would look like
> View attachment 1574495


Block skull. Colez would be proud


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 3, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Defiantsoul?


its him
same jaw
hair color
only defiant soul had robust af bones like that


----------



## Tom Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

brbbrah said:


> its him
> same jaw
> hair color
> only defiant soul had robust af bones like that


no its not. but i can assume he's one handsome MF


----------



## EarlGrey (Mar 3, 2022)

Mirin lean face. Mine is bloated even at low BF


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 12, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> This method is also only if you are older than maybe 17-18 or if your parents utter subhuman. So it will come with a preface of warning


why older than 17 or 18? whats the risks?

also tag me when you make that guide with injections


----------

